

F.A.A. Orders Fix for Possible Power Loss in Boeing 787 - dankohn1
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/01/business/faa-orders-fix-for-possible-power-loss-in-boeing-787.html

======
Scaevolus
"the plane’s power control units could shut down power generators if they were
powered without interruption for 248 days, or about eight months."

This magic number suggests an int32 overflow: 2^31 centiseconds = 248.56 days

~~~
hakanderyal
"Each generator is linked to a control unit. Boeing found that if the four
engine generators were left on continuously for about eight months, a software
internal counter would overflow and cause the control units to enter a fail-
safe mode."

